# just got a 75 gallon....need suggestions



## tarwi (Feb 8, 2005)

I really like kyoga flamebacks and can get some from a local breeder here. I know they are small... I would like suggestions on what else I could have in the tank with them? (I really like red empress and zrocks, but not sure if they would be ok to have with the flamebacks) I really like colorful peacocks yellow and blues and reds....

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Flamebacks are Victorian, you might try asking in the Victorian folder. When I asked I was told the Kyoga would not be ideal with haps and peacocks.


----------



## tarwi (Feb 8, 2005)

Darnit! Cuz I REALLY like peacocks! But I like these colorful lil guys too.


----------



## tarwi (Feb 8, 2005)

I just wanty a lotta color!


----------

